# Water heater Autotrail Apache



## namder (Sep 20, 2006)

I can't work out how to turn off the water heater whilst on electric hookup on my 2010 Apache 725. This hasn't been a problem before as I've been off hookup and running on gas only. I now want to drain down for winter whilst hooked up to the mains but apart from turning off the isolation switch in the cupboard behind the heater, I can't see any other way. The manual doesn't help as it seems to describe a different control panel, nor does a phone call to Autotrail!!!!


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Check in the saucepan storage space under your cooker. 

The control for the electric water heater in my Dakota is located there !! (I have no idea why its there either :roll: )


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

What water heater is it?


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hi namder,

I have a 2010 Savannah, so the control should be similar. You should be able to switch off the boiler on the control panel where you switch from electric to gas etc. The Truma manual is easier to understand if you have one.

Failing that, as you say, switch off at the isolation switch which usually has a red neon light.

regards,
sennen523.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Just in case it is a Truma Combi 4 or 6.

I attach the quick reference guide below


----------



## namder (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks to all who answered but I was hoping that a member with the same model/year would answer as the manual doesn't help. There is no control for the electric part of the water heater on the main control panel, only the gas element. Maybe it is only the isolation switch but that would be unusual.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Not the same model or year as yours but on our Monican the only switch was under a seat close to the boiler, daft if you ask me, Alan.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

> Maybe it is only the isolation switch but that would be unusual.


Not unusual at all but quite normal for many vans. What is the problem with just switching it off using the switch???

Trevor


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Ditto for my 2009 Cheyenne : electric water heating is solely controlled by the isolator switch in wardrobe.

The element in the space heater has its own set of switches by the control panel, but the element for the water heater is just done by the isolator.

Can't see what the problem is with that?


----------



## namder (Sep 20, 2006)

I have no problem switching off at the isolator, just that the manual said different and Autotrail couldn't clarify. Thanks to all that responded, now convinced there is no facility to turn off other than the isolator switch(not mentioned in manual).


----------



## dally1 (Jul 1, 2010)

We have a 2007 Mohican and we have the electric water heater switch on the upright, in the corner of the "L" shaped kitchen, just left of the kitchen window. Also on the panel is the dimmer switch for the 240v lights and two 240v sockets. It is a little black rocker switch next to a fuse. There is a red light on the switch that illuminates when on.

I can't believe that the isolation switch near the heater is the main on off switch for everyday use.

Hope this helps.


----------



## namder (Sep 20, 2006)

dally1 said:


> I can't believe that the isolation switch near the heater is the main on off switch for everyday use.
> 
> Hope this helps.


No neither can I but their is no other switch


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

What's wrong with it some of you ask. Well simply that if the switch is not where you can see the indicator light you may well forget to turn it off. 

On my Mohican I found once or twice that I had left it on for several days which is not very economical. I fitted an additional switch with indicator light in a prominent position, Alan.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Yes but I could put it the other way around Alan.

When I used to use the lounge bed in our van, the glow of the indicator lights on the control panel over the door (water pump, power on) illuminating the room was b...y irritating. Last thing I'd want is another of the things - having it in the wardrobe's just fine.


----------

